# Jours en anglais calendrier Apple Watch



## Nevcam (23 Décembre 2016)

Hello tout le monde !

Après avoir reçu mon Apple Watch Serie 2, l'avoir démarrer correctement et sélectionné la langue française pour le système etc... Je m'aperçois que les jours du calendrier sont en Anglais. Je suis donc allé voir sur le net des captures d'écran d'autres montres et je vois bien que les jours sont en Français ailleurs... Ce n'est pas extrêmement grave en soi certes mais bon je trouve ça tout de même étrange.

Est-ce normal sur Watch OS 3 (même si ce serait étonnant...) ? Il y a t'il quelque chose à faire pour arranger ça ? 

Merci à vous


----------



## Nevcam (23 Décembre 2016)

Bon en fait j'ai changé la langue, région et type de calendrier dans les réglages pour ensuite revenir en Français et le problème est réglé. 
Au cas où ça puisse servir à quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Décembre 2016)

On a de temps en temps quelques surprises de ce genre... Ce matin, voulant répondre par une des réponses "convenues" à un SMS l'W m'a déroulé toute une liste de réponses en Espagnol ! ?
Va comprendre.


----------



## Nevcam (23 Décembre 2016)

Ah oui d'accord c'est sympa aussi ça !
Ben là ça me refait un peu la même chose avec Pokemon GO... Sur l'Apple Watch, c'est en grande partie toujours en Anglais alors que sur l'iPhone tout est en Français... Mais là rien ne fonctionne pour l'arranger.


----------



## Wanya (21 Août 2017)

Nevcam a dit:


> Bon en fait j'ai changé la langue, région et type de calendrier dans les réglages pour ensuite revenir en Français et le problème est réglé.
> Au cas où ça puisse servir à quelqu'un d'autre



Je confirme que ca regle le probleme.


----------

